

6 tips to make the best iPhone app icons. 70% of users hate the new iOS icons  - matthieurouif
http://heycrowd.com/blogs/11-6-tips-to-make-the-best-iphone-app-icon

======
jasontsui
1\. Users notoriously have no idea what they want. Surveys may not be the best
method to determine the effectiveness of an icon because youre asking the user
to predict their future behavior (which most are happy to do, confidently).
The only way to test an icons effectiveness, is to test icons in a real world
environment.

2\. We hear this story every time Apple releases a product, when Google
updates Gmail, when Facebook gave us Newsfeed. An instant gut reaction to
change is not indicative of long term success or failure. People "hating" the
icons is meaningless - they havent even been released yet. Change is good, its
what drives our ambitions forward. Don't survey people and let the results
scare you into stagnating.

3\. [http://observatory.designobserver.com/feature/graphic-
design...](http://observatory.designobserver.com/feature/graphic-design-
criticism-as-a-spectator-sport/37607/)

~~~
general_failure
> Users notoriously have no idea what they want

This quote is used out of context all the time. Please, I know what I want and
so do most people around me. Say that people cannot predict their future and
that's fine by me. But don't generalize that to your first line.

------
nickconfer
Its interesting the title says people hate the new icons, when they only
preferred the old icons. Theres a comic to explain this situation quite well.
[http://theoatmeal.com/pl/state_web_winter/facebook_layout](http://theoatmeal.com/pl/state_web_winter/facebook_layout)

~~~
protitap
But they're talking about a layout change, which can drastically alter the way
someone goes about using a website. Icon changes don't really do that.

------
btn
Where does the "70%..." figure come from? It's not mentioned anywhere in the
article. For that matter, the article itself throws around a lot of phrases
like "clearly performing better", "proof", and "worst way", but the only
evidence seems to be self-selected, explicit choice online polls?

~~~
matthieurouif
There is a link in the post to the statistics. It's here
heycrowd.com/surveys/admin?id=2129 if you didn't see it

